# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Gap between skirting board and floorboards

## DavidC

I'm in the process of nailing my maple skirting boards to wall and discovered gaps :mad: between 5-9mm thick between bottom of skirting and timber cypress flooring.
The house is old approx 30yrs and a quick check with spirit level showed me the floor was out and the skirting timber is straight. 
In some parts I could close the small gaps by getting under house and recorrecting using shims.
The real problem is the floor joists have bowee and lifted floor in places. 
I thought the easiest way of covering the gap would be to use a bit of quad moulding and nail to skirting  :Smilie:  
Question is should I nail this to the skirting side or cypress floor :confused:
Will the 15mm quad mouilding split if nailed or should I use " liquid nails"

----------


## journeyman Mick

The "proper" way of dealing with this is to scribe the bottom of the skirting to the floor. The not so "proper" way is to use acrylic gapfiller. 
Mick

----------


## DavidC

Problem is Mick I have already nailed skirting to wall with nail gun and will now have to usew quad to fill gap.
Great idea though

----------


## simon c

And if you were not to do it the proper way, it may be worth using a paintable gapfiller or one that was stained to the right colour. 
PS If you go with the quad option (I have done so in the past) nail it to the floor. If you have any more movement it will be up and down which means the quad will move with the floor. If it is fixed to the skirting, and there is movement, then you will reveal gaps again. 
Simon

----------


## namtrak

Do you need to fill the gap?  I came across the same prob here, the floor joists needing packing to re-level them out but the crawlspace under the house precludes my frame from getting under the house.  I did try to convince my 50kg swmbo that 'rat-scaring' under the house was a noble art and while she did that she could just throw in a couple of shims but to no avail.  As such I agonised over lifting floorboards and relevelling the joists, scribing the skirting board, using gapfiller, trying to run some quad over the gap and so on, and the month or so I spent dwelling on the problem gave me enough time to get used it as it is!!  Since there's no air coming in the gap I've decided I have bigger fish to fry in the house.

----------


## seriph1

you could place a piece of 3-4mm ply over the skirts and scribe it to fit the floor - once painted it is either invisible or forms another shadow line that looks like it is part of the skirt. To complete the illusion, simply wipe a quality paintable sealer along the upper edge to fill the ply and join it to the skirts   :Smilie:  
Steve

----------

